# Inverter question



## bandalop (Mar 4, 2012)

It seems to me that the inverter need not run all the time, especially if stored or parked for long periods.  I must keep a close eye on the battery fluid level because of this.  I have often thought of putting a manual switch on the inverter and turning it off for a few days at a time when parked and not in use.  I know all the lights run off the battery but when stored little battery used items are in use.  I have manually unplugged the inverter for a week at a time with no ill effect so why not a switch?  Comments?


----------



## akjimny (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think you would need a switch.  Just unplug from shore power.


----------



## bandalop (Mar 4, 2012)

Unplug?



			
				akjimny;76599 said:
			
		

> I don't think you would need a switch.  Just unplug from shore power.



That is OK in the summer when I'm not travelling but in the winter I keep a small electric heater going inside to keep the temp above freezing.  Doing that I don't need to concern myself with winterizing.  So I must stay plugged in for the heater to work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

u are talking 'inverter' 12 volts to 120 volts ac ,, right ?? if u mean "converter" 120 volts to 12 volts ,,, then i really don't see a problem ,, unless u'r "converter" is not a three stage type ,, and if it is not then u will cook the batts ,, but if it is ,, i don't see any prob leaving it plugged in ,, i just updated a converter this weekend in a class c ,, to a three stage charger converter ,,


----------



## bandalop (Mar 4, 2012)

Inver / Converter



			
				730;76602 said:
			
		

> u are talking 'inverter' 12 volts to 120 volts ac ,, right ?? if u mean "converter" 120 volts to 12 volts ,,, then i really don't see a problem ,, unless u'r "converter" is not a three stage type ,, and if it is not then u will cook the batts ,, but if it is ,, i don't see any prob leaving it plugged in ,, i just updated a converter this weekend in a class c ,, to a three stage charger converter ,,



I guess I mean the converter if that is what changes AC to DC.  Battery charges as needed but still, water is needed more often than I think I should have to add.  That's why I was thinking, a switch so I can control.  Plus, why run the converter all the time if I don't need to?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2012)

If you have the battery mizer, wizard or whatever its called it will regulated the converter charge to the battery.  If you dont have one on your converter you need it. I leave mine pluged up all the time and very seldom add water to batteries.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

yes nash is right ,, from what u say i think u have the type converter that charges at 13.6 volts all the time ,, which is not good ,, it will boil the batts ,, but what u can also do ,, is turn off the house batt dissconnect switch ,, that will not allow the batts to connect to the converter ,, but will allow 120 volts for u'r heater to run ,, IMO ,, i would look into a 3 stage type converter panel or if u have the seprate converter ,, then a 3 stage converter :triumphant:


----------



## LEN (Mar 5, 2012)

If your batteries are good, just turn them off. I turn my start batteries off for months at a time when in storage and they still are hot enough to preheat the diesel and start. And you don't the 12 volt for heaters.

LEN


----------



## Clay L (Mar 5, 2012)

Some converters (Magnetek/Parallax 6000 series for example) require the batteries to be in the circuit. If yours doesn't require that then you can use your battery disconnect switch - if you have one. If you don't have one it could be added.

My coach manual says to use the disconnect switch when parked for more than a few weeks. I use a "Battery Minder Plus" to float charge the house batteries so they are ready to go when I am.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't under stand why he does just put up a solar panel to keep his batteries charged. I have one on mine it does a good job, but I also keep it plugged up to keep the refrigrator running. I keep some bottle water and some beer in it just to keep them cold. Beside I think it will last longer if it is running and not shut off most of the time. well there my 2 cents.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 5, 2012)

Solar panels are great if you store out side hollis but not to great if you store inside like I do.  What I am understanding is that bandalop problem is over charging not under charge.  Bandalop, would it be possible to run an extension cord into your motor home to the small electrical heater?   Then you won't have to worry about using the convertor and over charging the batteries?   Just a thought.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 5, 2012)

yes Steve you are right, I do keep mine outside as I don't have a shed or barn to keep it in. But durring the winter months I keep it covered with a class A cover. YES,, I know that is covering the solar panel, but I do remove it back during the sunny days to charge it them up.


----------



## bandalop (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a solar panel but it doesn't work when the motor home is in the garage.


----------



## bandalop (Mar 9, 2012)

OK,
After all the discussion, I see no reason why I can't put a switch on the converter box and power the thing when I want to.  It seems like the easiest solution to me, so that is what I will do.  Thanks for all y'alls inputs.


----------

